# My 27 Gal. Tall Tank



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Hi Everyone, Now the story on this Tank is I really didn't have a plan on the Set-up. I basically took clippings from My 33 gal. Planted Tank and just plopped the trimming's here and there. I'm surprised it's taking off? No Co2 just a couple Life-Glo screw in Bulbs for 30w lighting,no ferts etc. Unfortunately since I'm new at taking pics of Fish etc. I suck at it! But Fish in Here are Emperor Tetra's,Bloodfins,a couple Beckford Pencilfish,etc. 
I actually added that piece of wood last month,it sure added some spark to Tank.



















Thanks

P.S.

Here's a shot of My 3 gal. again clippings added,mind you they were a lot smaller and have grown aheck of alot,
no Co2,etc. just one of those screw in bulbs in an ancient metal canopy.:lol:


----------

